# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Les magazines Android pré-pdf ont disparu ?

## Xedios

Bonjour, j'avais acheté sur l'application Android Canard PC les anciens numéros qui n'étaient pas au format CPC Mensuel sous pdf, or depuis peu je ne les retrouve plus ni sur la page Magasin ni sur la page Bibliothèque. En revanche les numéros sous le nouveau format mensuel en pdf sont toujours là. Avez-vous une idée du pourquoi de ces disparitions ? Et me sera-t-il possible de les recharger ?

----------

